# Map of Private Waters near Grand Isle



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

https://wwwprd.doa.louisiana.gov/SLO/Disclaimer.htm

There you go. But good luck trying to decipher it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Anything not shaded blue is private


























Direct link to images 

https://i.imgur.com/z0bCYAo.png
https://i.imgur.com/iXVeNNR.png
https://i.imgur.com/7st4zgq.png


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The SONRIS map is easy to use. 

Use this Link http://sonris-www.dnr.state.la.us/gis/agsweb/IE/JSViewer/index.html?TemplateID=181

On the right hand side will be a table of contents. The last row on the table of contents is maps and imagery. Select it and choose the map image you like the best. Zoom in on the area you want to look at. The Row above maps and imagery is "reference layers." This is where you will find state claimed waterbodies among other things. You must be zoomed in close enough for the state claimed waterbody reference layer to load.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Just go ahead and fish where you want. If its not gated you should be OK to fish. The "landowners" aren't to worried about it in the summer time. Just don't cut up the land.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Look closely at the Office of State Lands GIS map linked above. Make sure to check the box for waterbottoms and pick a photo overlay. You will see state claimed water bottoms and "dual" claimed water bottoms. 

I don't fish that area very often but believe you got some bad advice. Perhaps invest in some blue painter's tape to go over your boat numbers for the day.....


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Damn. That is some seriously convoluted crap right there. It makes me question if I even want to bother to come over and fish the tournament, even if it is for a local charity.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I fish the area regularly and have yet to have an issue with a land owner. But I do stay away during duck season.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Gotcha. I made the mistake of fishing a kayak tournament on opening day of duck season down around Venice a couple of years ago. Good think that I had that orange flag on a 10' piece of PVC sticking up from my storage crate.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

I fish around there quite a lot and have never had any problems with that. There are some gated canals up in the Golden Meadow area, Catfish Lake and the marsh around there, but they're clearly marked. Just go fish!!
I was supposed to down tomorrow, but the weather looks too bad. Gonna try next weekend.


----------

